# Senior Police Officer Timothy Schock



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Senior Police Officer Timothy Schock Chesapeake Police Department, Virginia

End of Watch: Tuesday, December 20, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 16 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*
*Cause:* Drowned
*Incident Date:* 12/20/2011
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Senior Police Officer Tim Schock died during a training dive in the lake at Oak Grove Lake Park.

He and other members of the Chesapeake Police Department's dive team were conducting the dive when he experienced trouble breathing. His dive partner attempted to give him his own respirator as they surfaced, but Officer Schock submerged again. Other officers on scene immediately retrieved him and started CPR on shore. He was transported to Chesapeake General Hospital where he passed away.

Officer Schock was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and active member of Law Enforcement United. He is survived by one child, fiancee, and parents.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel K. L. Wright
Chesapeake Police Department
304 Albemarle Drive
Chesapeake, VA 23322

Phone: (757) 382-6161

Read more: Senior Police Officer Timothy Schock, Chesapeake Police Department, Virginia


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Schock


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP sir.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Officer Schock


----------

